# الادارة ,,, الانتاج,,, الجودة



## eng.alkurd (20 يونيو 2007)

مقدمة مهمه عن علم الإدارة مفيدة لكل صناعي


----------



## eng.alkurd (20 يونيو 2007)

*productivity and quality*

هديه من المهندس الفلسطيني


----------



## eng.alkurd (20 يونيو 2007)

*production and operation management 1*

هديه من المهندس الفلسطيني


----------



## eng.alkurd (20 يونيو 2007)

*production and operation management 2*

هديه من المهندس الفلسطيني


----------



## starmoooon (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 يونيو 2007)

*هدية قيمة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله بك مهندسنا ​


----------



## shadybravo (22 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sayed nasr (23 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد زمزم (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (8 يوليو 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا ورد


----------



## m_a_abbas (9 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احلى مهندسه (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الله لايحرمنا هداياك


----------



## islam2a (13 يوليو 2007)

الكتب رائعة
شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

مشـــكوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن وما قصرتو يا مهندسينا


----------



## abonjod (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا ...


----------



## rora26 (23 يوليو 2007)

thaaaanx


----------



## الرسام888 (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## ملك الهندسة (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (26 يوليو 2007)

*الادارة - الانتاج - الجودة*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
بارك اللة في جهودك والمزيج في نشر موضوع الهندسة الصناعية فى بلادنا العربية 0 مع التقدير





نعمة حافظ الموسوي


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم هاي الهندسة ولا بلاش:12:


----------



## صناعية ولكن (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووور جدا يا مهندسنا على هذه المواضيع الجيدة .... ويا حبذا لو نرى كل المصانع العربية تطبق هذه الامور:77:


----------



## م. مختار (9 أغسطس 2007)

الله ينورك ويفتح عليك ويجزيك الله خير على ها المعلومات القيمة جداً وياريت يا أخي الكريم المزيد منها وخصوصاً أنا محتاج معلومات في مجال Production Planning and Scheduling


----------



## الهندسية (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الخلود العربية (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور اخي الغالي


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك كثيرا على هذا التنوع العلمى الجميل


----------



## magdy100 (20 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر على هذه الهدية القيمة جدا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## drahmed22000 (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووور اخي الفاضل ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود عبدة (23 أغسطس 2007)

god safe you


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك..
وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## Abdulla (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووور جداااااا


----------



## الوفاء (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## nemer_s3adeh (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور كثير على هديتك اللي تفتح النفس،وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك اللة بجهودك .مع مزيد من العطاء


----------



## Loverone (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


مشكور على هذا المجهود ,, نطلب منك المزيد ,,, ودمت بألف خير​​*


----------



## الجبل الاشم (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مهم اوي ...الموضوع رائع

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## eng.alaa (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر الك


----------



## تامر حلمى احمد (4 أكتوبر 2007)

:16: مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:56:


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور يا أخي علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## IE-Eng (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## magdy kotb (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (31 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم أرزقني حبك وحب من أحبك وحب كل عملا يقربني إلي حبك
اللهم ما رزقتني فيما أحب فاجعله قوة فيما تحب
وما زويت عني فيما أحب فاجعله فراغاً لما تحب
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و أحبك الله


----------



## سيف حسام (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .اخوك سيف حسام من الجزائر


----------



## وردة الملتقى (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل الخير أخي الكريم


----------



## خالد1390 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سيف حسام (7 ديسمبر 2007)

:28: thank you very match sief Algeria:31:


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (12 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك على المشاركه المفيده


----------



## Mohannad_3 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

سلمت يداك على الهدية الرائعة


----------



## eng_hazem123 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*very Very Very Thanks*


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــرا جزيلا على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (1 يناير 2008)

:84: اشكركم


----------



## طالب العلم والمعرف (7 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على العلم القيم


----------



## فلسطين عزتي (19 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## elmalwany (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير وبارك اللة لنا فيك
موضوعات يجب ان نعيها وتدرس جيدا
وانا متابع هذا الموضوع الشيق جدا


----------



## احمد العوفي (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م / محمود (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (27 يناير 2008)

بارك الله في شعب فلسطين الأبي المجاهد


----------



## HaMooooDi (31 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (31 يناير 2008)

ملفات مفيدة

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (14 فبراير 2008)

تسلم يدك يا مهندسنا


----------



## essam914 (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي ونفع به المسلمين وجعله في ميزان حسناتك:5:


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (19 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على الهدايا الرائعة
ونأمل أن نهديكم القدس محررا


----------



## خالد1402 (23 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع


----------



## يعقوب الغافري (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا على مجهوداتك


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (5 مارس 2008)

thanx
الله يجزيك خير


----------



## ليلى بون (1 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، الى اساتذتي الافاضل المهتمين بالجودة اود لو اجد اجابة عندكم عن تعريف لادوات ادارة الجودة الشاملة و كيفية تطبيقها و متى يتم تطبيقها ؟


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (5 أبريل 2008)

عندي ملفات بس باللغة الانجليزية تتحدث عن Tqm


----------



## ابن العربي العبقرى (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هُندُس (29 أبريل 2008)

Thank you sooooooooooooo much


----------



## صناعي1 (2 مايو 2008)

منصورحسين المسبحي قال:


> عندي ملفات بس باللغة الانجليزية تتحدث عن Tqm


 
لا بأس أنها بالانجليزية، حبذا لو تشاركنا بها


----------



## بن عامر (4 مايو 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الــقــادم (4 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافيه مهندسنا

وانشاء الله نستفيد منها بمستقبلنا

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إنجينيرو (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وديع المخلافي (11 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## 2ben (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم إخواني على هذا المجهود وأرجو منكم مساعدتي في البحث عن كتب أو بحوث في 
Preventive Maintenance باللغة الفرنسية 
وشكرا.


----------



## عبدالله12 (20 مايو 2008)

مشـــكوريـن وما قصرتو يعطيكم العافيه.


----------



## ابوهمام المحسني (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا...لقد اضفت جميع النسخ الى جهازي،،،فشكرا لك


----------



## hammhamm44 (22 مايو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م / مومو (25 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و أفادكم بعلمه كما افادتونا


----------



## HARBAN (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير وسدد خطاك


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سميرسعيد (30 يوليو 2008)

i didn't read them yet but thanks


----------



## khdkhaled (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل حير


----------



## Eng Mah (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------

